

Apple's Jony Ive Hires Marc Newson - s4sharpie
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-08/apples-jony-ive-hires-marc-newson

======
s4sharpie
This may be a larger announcement securing the future of Apple - there is a
LOT of Newson in the Apple Watch

